# Greetings from Pennsylvania!1



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Shannon!  Have fun posting.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey a very warm welcome and hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to hf!!! enjoy posting!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Shannon and welcome


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

im a half an hour outta philly . . . and its still boring where i live


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

It's neat that you are home-schooled. Does that mean you have lots of time to ride or are you kept pretty busy?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF!

i have family in SE PA - pretty country out there!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

mysnafflebit said:


> It's neat that you are home-schooled. Does that mean you have lots of time to ride or are you kept pretty busy?


I'm at the stables 3 times a week. Mon, thurs and saturday. I also have friends who I hang out with plus hunting now. I go camping and fish.


----------

